# Sterbai Cory with bubble (?) above eye...



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

View attachment 84650


Sorry for the poor quality picture, he's pretty active and not particularly cooperative with photos.

What looks like a bubble has been slowly growing above his eye in the past couple of days.

pH 6.8, Ammonia 0, Nitrite 0 - .25ppm (with very frequent water changes) - seems the cycle crashed when I added new fish after having cycled my new tank... Nitrate ~5ppm

I know, I know...add new fish _gradually_ ... apparently i didn't wait long enough and I'm worried that with the Nitrites, although I am keeping them low, his resistance to infections has been lowered.

Anybody know what this is and the best way to treat it? Thanks for any info!

...some more pictures


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

The "bubble" above his eye is still there, anyone have any idea of what this is? Thanks for any info!!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Funny, my Royal Plecos seem to get things like this after trauma. They are 10 inches plus, and with three in a tank, they can get rambunctious. One that got pretty beat up, with open wounds has the wounds now healing, but there is one of these bumps on it. I have seen it a couple times before, they seem to go away. I am theorizing a healing reaction, and hoping plenty of water changes and good food will help.


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Well I don't know how he incurred any trauma, but that would be great if it is something that will just go away on its own. Thanks for the reply mollyb, and hope your "beat up" Pleco heals up well!!


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Thanks, I will go do another WC now...


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

Yep lots of water changes here too! Glad to say that the 'bubble' seems to be getting smaller. Definitely hasn't changed his behaviour, he's still very active so hopefully he's on the mend now!


----------



## Newt (Jan 28, 2015)

After LOTS of water changes I am happy to say that the "bubble" is completely gone. Thanks mollyb, you were right that it would heal up on its own.


----------



## mollyb (May 18, 2010)

Welcome. Glad it worked out. I still don't know what it is though, mine seem to be getting better, but I bet one of the 'bubbles' was as big as your sterbai!


----------

